# Tchelsi in heart failure



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I must again apologize for not being around as much as I have wanted to. So much has been going on in my personal life, and I've withdrawn into my own little shell for what feels like far too long.
Tchelsi has just been diagnosed with the beginnings of heart failure. Previously she had been prescribed enalapril and spironolactone for her heart murmur. Now she has fluid in her lungs, due to her heart not pumping efficiently enough. So, her doctor has added vetmedin and lasix. For anyone with experience, or maybe Dr. Jamie, if you're still a frequent site visitor...does this sound like the best course of treatment? 
Tchelsi has also been having multiple seizures, after having gone so long without.
Luckily, I believe she feels good, I don't think she knows she's even sick. Though she is coughing more than she used to. 
Cherie and I broke up, several months ago, which has been one reason I haven't been around in a long time. I wish I had not left the site, as I think I really could have used the comfort of my friends here.
I hope everyone has been doing well in my absence, and I hope you all will welcome me back. And please, pray for my little girl. She is my heart dog, and I cant bear to think of having to be without her.
Thanks for listening.
<3
Heidi


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Heidi, I am so sorry to read about Tchelsi...
I know you are taking the best care of her, 
and she knows just how much you love her.
It must be crushing to see her not well...

I am sorry that you are also going through a breakup.
It must get lonely now.

Your SM pals are here.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My Dearest Heidi,

I've missed you, my friend. My heart is broken for you. 

God bless our wee little Tchelsi. She means the world to us all.

I've had several dogs in congestive heart failure. Meds did wonders. My Daisy lived a few years. She did cough, from time to time, but nothing drastic. Sweet Bianca was in heart failure, but also prone to seizures. She had grand seizures. We got the seizures under control, and vet said she had been living with it for years. Bianca decided when it was time to go. 

My Big Butt Joanie was adopted over a year ago. She's on daily heart meds, and loving life. She, and her family, are having a ball. 



Please call me if you need to talk. I believe Tchelsi will be fine. I pray she will be fine. Yep, praying like crazy. I have tears for my favorite SM baby.

I love you, Heidi,

Deb

Oh Punky Pie, I'm so sorry about Cherie. Hey, you'll never be lonely. You have the fluffs, and you have ME!! Love U


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Heidi i'm so sorry to hear about Tchelsi going into heart failure. Dr. Jamie hasn't been here for quite some time. Maybe Jackie would know something i would pm her. We have missed you and the T's dearly. I hope that you will continue to post and not about Tchelsi. You can vent to us and we're here for you. :grouphug:

Give the T's a kiss for me.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh, Heidi. So sorry to hear about Tchelsi having problems. Has she always had seizures? Because that isn't really related to the CHF. My poor little Lola had a doozie this morning. So we are rechecking her levels of her seizure med. And I am terrlbly sorry to hear about you and Cherie too. I know that must have difficult for all of you. But I'm glad you came back here. You know we will help and support any way we can.
{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Heidi, although I have not been on SM and Facebook as much as I would like to be ... I am here enough to know when someone as dear as you is missing. And, I have missed you. I remember that when I joined SM ... which seems like long ago now ... you were there to welcome me.

I'm so sorry to hear about darling Tchelsi. However, just reading Deb's response sounds hopeful and helpful. And, Deb has so much experience with fluff's that have health issues. And, so many others with experience can probably help answer a lot of your questions.

As for you ... I hope you know that we are here, not just for the fun times ... but, to offer support and comfort when needed during sad times. I am so sorry to hear about your break up with Cherie. Of course that had to be/ and still might be, diffucult and painful for you. Please feel free to share your feelings here with us. And, if you want to speak privately about anything ... please feel free to PM me. I can give you my phone number, too. Sometimes it just helps to talk and know that you are not alone.

As for welcoming you back ... no need to do that. You were always welcome here, dearest Heidi. :tender: 

Love and hugs for both you and Tchelsi. And, Tatum, too. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Heidi.....I've been worried about you......it's not like you to disappear. I actually wondered if something had gone wrong between you and Cherie, don't even know why, because I didn't have any reason to think that. It is a really hard thing to get through, and i hope you're doing a bit better each day.

I see Jaimie on FB a pretty lot, but not around here lately. Maybe you should go send her a personal message. 

And poor Tchelsi girl! I pray she'll be ok...as Deb has relayed from her experiences. Sending prayers to our girl....and for you too. 

So think you'll be around a bit more now? .....huh?.....:innocent:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome back! Maybe with spring coming you will feel better:thumbsup:.Will pray for your little girl also. Deb's response sounds very promising.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh I am so sad to read that Tshcelsi is sick, I had no idea that she had problems before. I'm glad she doesn't know she's sick and hopefully the meds will keep her on track and enjoying life. We don't know each other very well but your posts and photos were always a highlight of SM and I look forward to seeing them again, wishing you brighter days ahead too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Heidi - you and the T's have been missed here by many of us. I'm so sorry about Tchelsi. I had a Yorkie with a heart condition who lived a very full life after being put on the right meds. Don't know what the latest is, but I know that the lasix as a diuretic will really help to reduce the fluids that make her uncomfortable. I'm sending prayers to you and the T's. I'm sorry that you and Cherie broke up ...never easy but probably meant to be. Hope we see you around more often.:grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Heidi i am so sorry to hear about Tchelsi's condition hopefully the medication can keep her in check..


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Heidi,

I am so sorry to hear about the troubles you have been through. :grouphug:

Clouseau also was on vetmedin and lasix, though he had a bunch of other drugs as well. I feel like the vetmedin was truly a miracle for keeping him going as long as he did.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Heidi! so sorry to learn of Tchelsi's problems. My Missy was started on Enalipril when she had sonogram for her bladder cancer in 2003... Dr decided while there to check her heart since she had had a low grade murmur for some time. It showed a slight 'enlargement' if I recall and she was put on Enalipril. @ 1/2 of a 2.5 mg tab 1 x day.
2 years later( 2005)she went into congestive heart failure. So she did pretty well for 2 years.

( The year before she developed serious disc issues and had to have short term steroids which likely didn't help the heart issue but had to be done as only thing that helped back pain.)... At the congestive heart failure crisis a rush to vet and she was administered a shot of lasix, and x-ray showed very enlarged heart, compressing airway. We went home with oral lasix > a generic and forget the exact name( furesimide sp?) and some theophylline to help keep airway open.
Vet chose to do smaller doses of lasix more times per day rather than larger 2 just 1 or 2 x. For Missy this worked better.... there wasn't a 'build-up of fluid then a 'purge' as was with the just 2 x day, larger dose. Missy did very well BUT her back problem became the big problem and with her other problems of diabetes and dealing with post-cancer .... the only relief was the steroid and that didn't help all that much... that of course caused water build up which stressed the heart... We did have to decide to let her go. Howev er if she didn't have the back pain.. and we could have continued to treat herat without the obstacle of the steroid I think she would have done well for a long time doing what we were doing. 
We did have to monitor her kidney values once on the lasix but they remained fine.
I know several pooches who did well with herat meds for a long time. Will be praying your little Tchelsi does too!
Sorry about the events in your personal life as well... never an easy thing when long term relationship comes to an end. Don't hesitate to come and 'vent'... it's healing in itself to just 'share".


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Heidi:smcry: I just want to wrap my arms around you and cry with you, I know how hard life hits us, sometimes it almost seems to much, it's during those times that we need God and one another more then ever. Remember when you just can't take another moment Jesus is there to carry you. I speak from experience here. I know how much you love precious Tchelsi, it breaks my heart she is going through this, I want you to know I will keep Tchelsi and you in my prayers. I'm glad your back we need you and you need us. I love you Heidi


Heavenly Father, I come to you with a heavy heart, my friend Heidi's heart is breaking, so many things going on in her life, Lord wrap your precious arms around her, give her a calm spirit and your peace that passes all understanding. I lift little Tchelsi to you, she has been through so much in her little life, thank you Lord for Tchelsi, give her many more years with her mommy. Bring health to her Lord. I praise you and thank you for hearing my prayer. In Jesus name I pray. Amen

Heidi I have been going through some hard times, the Lord gave me this scripture in my dream, I hope it helps you as much as it does me, I speak it "many" times a day, it's one of God's promises

Proverbs 3: 5-6
"Trust in the Lord with all your heart
and lean not on your own understanding
in all ways acknowledge him 
and he will guide your pathways


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh honey,I'm so sorry to hear Tchelsi has CHF,my Einie had CHF and was well managed w/ meds for close to 6 years.Hr made it to 13 years old!

He was on Lasix and potasium ,they monitored his kidneys while on Lasix. He did really well,with the occational coughing. We walked him and watched his weight and what he ate.
CHF is treatable and Tchelsi can have a very full life ,truly.

I know it's hard to know your baby has CHF but good med management can do wonders truly...
Hugs!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would get a referral to a cardiologist. That will give you the best idea of what is wrong, what meds will help it, and what the prognosis is. I know you have some in the area. I'm sorry she's having problems.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi, Heidi! Sorry to hear little Tchelsi is having problems. I hope your vet (or cardiologist) can get a handle on it soon.
Breaking up is always a tough time and a milestone in life. An ending is also a new beginning. I wish you more and more happy days.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thinking of you and keeping you and Tchelsi in my prayers. 

You have a lot of friends here at SM and as you know they are a great support team.

{{{{{hugs}}}}}}


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Heidi -- it's so good to see you here again as I've missed you so much.

Tchleshi is such a special, special, special fluff to so many of us. I can only pray that the meds help and that she gets better quickly. I would also encourage you to take her to a specialist if possible.

I'm sad to hear about your and Cheri. Please know that we're always here for you -- for the fluffs and for you as a person. We love you!!!

How is Tatum? I've missed you so much and have so much to catch up with, but right now I'm sending prayers for you and for our special Tchelsi. 

Hugs


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Heidi, I've missed you too. I'm sorry about you and Cheri, break-ups just bite. I hope that the meds will help Tchelsi. I know she is your heart dog. Both of you will be in my prayers.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh no! I'm so sorry Tchelsi is having this heart problem. Shoni has her to thank for his style of haircut. :thumbsup: Your T's have always been a favorite of mine. I hope Tchelsi will have the right meds and live a happy long life. God Bless. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

No need to apologize, sweet Heidi. 

My heart and prayers are with you and your baby girl. I'm so sorry about everything.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Heidi - I am so sorry things have not gone well. My first Malt was on the same mess for about 2years and did very well until the last six weeks or so. Much love to you and the Ts.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I just wanted to add my welcome back to SM. I have thought of you often. Please know we are here for you.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Heidi......I am so sorry to hear about Tchelshi's heart condition. I hope she lives a long time because you love her so much. You both are very special to us.....you have that special bond between you. Do you have Tatum with you?

I knew something was wrong with your personal life by the songs you posted on FB. Just did not know that it was Cherie that was the problem....I hate to hear that you have broken up. It really hurts to hear that. :heart:You know that we love you and I hated you waited until now to reach out to us. You are a part of our family and we need you back. I will also add that if you ever need to talk, pm me privately. There are so many of us that care about you and would do anything to help you~~~hugs to you my friend~~~:heart: Sending my love to sweet Tchelshi also!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Heidi, I have missed you here on SM sooooo much, you have no idea. I was thinking about you, Cherie, and the Ts just the other day and wishing you would come back. I am so glad you're here again. XOXO

I am very sorry about your relationship ending with Cherie, especially in such a difficult and emotional time with everything going on with Tchelsi. She has been through a lot in her little life, I know she will put up a fight to stay as healthy as she can for you. I hope someone can chime in if there are any other things you could do to help minimize any further health issues relating to her condition. She is in my thoughts, and so are you. I hope little Tater-tot is doing well, he is such a special little guy!

Welcome back!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sweetheart, I've missed you so much. I'm sorry to read the reasons why you've been away. As others have said - we're here for you. You are going through a lot, and we can at least offer support and love.

You've gotten good advice about Tchelsi Ann. Please keep us posted and I'll think good thoughts for you both.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So sorry for what you are going through. I will definitley keep your Tchelsi in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Heidi, I'm so glad to see you posting but so sad that your Tchelsi is having problems. I hope your vet gets everything figured out and she does better soon. She's a very loved girl on this forum so I know she'll be getting a lot of prayers. 
I'm so sorry you and Cherie broke up. I hope things starts getting better for you and we'll see a post soon about how good life is.
Give the T's a big hug for us and please keep us posted. You've been missed.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Heidi....I don't even know where to begin...this is something I have not shared with tooo many people....Skylar Sue is also in congestive heart failure...and also has a collapsed trachea....I was devastated when we got the diagnosis....I knew she had the trachea problem...and she was being treated for it.....a few days after her last vet visit...she seemed to be getting worse...I took her back to the vet...(saw a different vet in the practice)...and was told that she had to see a cardiologist down at Purdue immediately....since it was already late afternoon....there was no way we could get her down to Purdue that day...it is about a two hour drive from our home...and there is an hour time difference...the vet put her on lasix...and made arrangements for us to take her to Purdue the next morning....we barely got inside the doors at Purdue....they grabbed Skylar Sue from me...and I did not see her for three days....she was in intensive care...and it was touch and go....up and down...as to whether or not she was going to make it....a couple of times I told her cardiologist...who was wonderful.....that we were prepared to let her go to the bridge if she had to consider suffering...she was gasping for breath at this point and kept having to be put into an oxygen chamber...thankfully our prayers were answered....and she started to improve...and was able to be without the oxygen...this all went down in August....her prognosis was guarded...here we are almost 6 months later...and she is still with us....I am not saying there have not been bad days....she has had the seizures also...but since the lasix has been increased they seem to be much less frequent....the vets both think the seizures are not true seizures...but "collapses" due to high blood pressure in the lungs....which if they become more frequent...she will need anothe ultrasound at Purdue...and possibly have to go on Viagra....yep....the little blue pill was originally for heart problems...right now she is on....furosemide...(lasix)...digoxin....dilitiazem....vetmendin....and also enalapril.....so yes...the meds that Tschelsi is taking sound appropriate...

Skylar Sue has regular blood work....to make sure the meds are not affecting her kidneys. liver etc....I can not say enough about the wonderful care that she got at Purdue...although the three days she spent in intensive care were very expensive....I can not put a price on the six months we have had with her...every day is a blessing from the Man above....and Don and I are so grateful to still have her in our lives....

Will keep you and Tschelsi in my prayers....please if you have any questions just ask....hugs...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear all you have, and are going through. :grouphug: :grouphug: You must be feeling very low right now. I hope something good happens to give you some hope.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I miss you Shoog! Please pop out of your little shell from time to time just to say hi 

As always, you & sweet Missy Ann will be in my thoughts. 

Love you!!! xxx


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Double post sorry


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh how I have missed you!

I'm so sorry to hear abut Tchelsi. How scary and awful this must be for you. I will keep her (and you) in my thoughts *hugs you tight*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

gibbert said:


> I must again apologize for not being around as much as I have wanted to. So much has been going on in my personal life, and I've withdrawn into my own little shell for what feels like far too long.
> Tchelsi has just been diagnosed with the beginnings of heart failure. Previously she had been prescribed enalapril and spironolactone for her heart murmur. Now she has fluid in her lungs, due to her heart not pumping efficiently enough. So, her doctor has added vetmedin and lasix. For anyone with experience, or maybe Dr. Jamie, if you're still a frequent site visitor...does this sound like the best course of treatment?
> Tchelsi has also been having multiple seizures, after having gone so long without.
> Luckily, I believe she feels good, I don't think she knows she's even sick. Though she is coughing more than she used to.
> ...


Hi Heidi,

I am so sorry about Cherie, many hugs to you. Oh don't worry about not being around so much, everyone understands. I'm not around too much myself, but your post caught my eye and heart.

Heidi, hope my experience with my Flakey, can help you in some way. Flakey was my first Malt, many years ago. He had CHF, congestive heart failure, in his senior years. When he was first diagnoesed with a heart problem, we had an ultrasound of the heart done, which helped the doctors know, how extensive his heart problem was, and what meds were the best course of action.

Flakey was also put on enalalpril after the ultrasound of the heart. Keep in mind at the time, he also had cushions and this was many years ago.

Flakey was symptom free, for several years. You would not know anything was wrong with him. He was still so playful all the way up till he was 15.

After several years, he did develop a cough. That for us was always an indicator to alert the vet. He was then put on lasix as well, to help remove the fluid that was building up in his lungs from the CHF. 

With that regimen, and the vet visits watching closely over Flakey, honest Heidi, you would never know a thing was wrong with the guy. Did not even cough. If he did, it was always an indicator to us to alert the vet. At that point an exam was performed, once again to get the right med dosage for the CHF. Once that was altered, once again, Flakey was happy, bouncy and enjoying life.

Flakey never had seizures, and I am so sorry your girl does.

With CHF, with the oversight of our vets, test done to help indicate best medicine regimen, our Flakey lived a happy, symptom free life all the way up till he was 15.

I haven't heard of the med you mentioned, but in may not have been out when we had Flakey.

I would let your vet know that Tchelsi is coughing, although if you are just starting the lasix, that should help with the coughing. If it does not, I would alert the vet. That's what we would do, and they would examine him, and adjust the meds as necessary. Rarely did this happen though, once he was on the lasix. But coughing is an indicator that attention is needed as that symptom, can be evaluated and taken care of with adjustment of meds.

Just my personal experience with CHF, when closely monitored by us and our vets, honestly, Flakey had a beautfiul happy quality of life all the way up to his last day. You would never know a thing was wrong with him. 

I hope this helps you. You and Tchelsi are in my heart and prayers.

Much love to you both.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh dear Heidi, I've missed you and the T's SOOOOOO MUCH!!! I am terribly sorry to read what you've been going through (hugs). I don't have mcuh of an experience with heart failure, but I sure can pray for precious Tchelsi to have toooones of happy years with you and her lil brother. I think that you've given some good advice about how to go with heart failure. Keep us posted and we are for very sure here for you. I am SO HAPPY to see you post!
(((hugs)))
Kat


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Heidi my friend....you have been and always will be part of my SM family, no matter how long your absence. You are so missed and I truly hope you will become active again. SM is truly a phenomenal source of support, hope, love & encouragement. I'm so sorry life has been so rough lately. Please know how much you are loved and missed by so many of us. I truly miss you, your posts and pics of your sweet little muppets. :wub:

I have no advice on precious Tchelsi but I'm praying like crazy for that baby girl. 

And Jeannie...I'm so glad you finally shared about your sweet Skylar Sue. Not only can we be here to support you and pray for you and her, but we can also learn from you. 

Someday we WILL meet and I can hug you both in person. Just know I'm hugging you now in spirit.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Heidi, I am new so don't know you at all----but obviously alot of people do and I think it safe to say that you are hightly valued, by all the comments.:thumbsup:
I did have a little grand-dog w/serious heart issues---who actually lived a long life inspite of his heart problems (w/medication & lots of love) and actually died w/something else. He was tiny and at the same time he had a HUGE, fighting spirit. :yes: We all fought hard for him too---they know it and they try to live forever so as not to disappoint us!
So enjoy every day to the fullest!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Heidi, I'm so sorry about Tchelsi - poor sweet little pup, I sure hope the meds help a lot. I hope that others are able to provide more insight on her condition and if you are taking the best course of action, but I will be praying for her and for you as well. Please know that we are all here for you.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Heidi, I've missed you and those amazing T's. I'm so very sorry to hear about darling Tchelsi. I know that she's getting lots of love and the best care from you. I send her lots of hugs and kisses and I wish her strength and health. How is Tatumn doing?

I'm sorry to hear about you and Cherie; breakups can be so difficult and it can take a long time to feel like yourself. We're here for you. Please feel free to talk , and please visit more often! Hugs to you.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Aww...Heidi- so nice to see you back!! I am so sorry to hear about Tchelsi ...and hugs to you about the Cherie situation....I miss seeing you here!!!! (((HUGS))) to you my friend!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Heidi I do understand you curling up in a shell while you're having problems. I do the same thing. I'm glad you have tiptoed out for a bit and invited us back into your life. I have missed you very much along with Tchelsi and Tatumn. I'm heartbroken to hear about Tchelsi's CHF Heidi. I remember her having heart issues a long while ago and have often wondered how she was doing in that area. I can't offer help in that area but I can pray really hard for Tchelsi and her beautiful heart. God bless her and keep her happy and living a good life for years to come. 
I'm so sad to hear about your breakup with Cherie. Life can be so hard at times. I'm glad you have come back to us so we can listen when you want to talk or just be a comfort because we love you. If you need me you know where to find me and the Captain and Dixie too. We love you Heidi.
Give sweet Tchelsi a big kiss and tell her I love her. How is the Tater Tot? Give him a big kiss too.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Heidi, I've missed you and the T's so much! I'm so sorry to hear about Miss Tchesli - I will be praying for her and for you.

Sending you hugs! Also, sorry to hear about the breakup with Cheri. Sounds like you have really had the world on your shoulders. 

Linda


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

Heidi,

I'm so sorry to hear about Tchelsi. Comet, my first maltese, had CHF. He had had an enlarged heart and heart murmur with no other symptoms for over a year, and then collapsed one day. He just fell over while going potty and seems out of it for about a minute. That happened twice that day, with a trip to the vet each time, before we figured out what I thought was dry heaving was actually coughing from pulmonary edema. (This was in 1/09)

He was originally on lasix, enalapril, and spironolactone from a cardio vet at UC Davis, and we didn't see much improvement in his condition. We switched to a cardio vet recommended by our regular vet (and also closer to home, which made a huge difference). The new cardio replaced the spironolactone with vetmedin. 

We saw the cardiologist about once every 3-5 months and the regular a lot more often. I think we were there at least every other month, and some times several times a month. Any time the cough would start up, back to the vet we'd go, and usually we'd just increase the lasix.

This actually worked quite well, and the original 6 month prognosis ended up being 18 months. In the end, the addition of spironolactone on top of the high doses of all the other medicine caused acute renal failure and by the time we detected it, there was nothing they could do. 

My only advice to you is keep an eye on her! Make sure she's drinking lots of water and eating. I wish the vet really would have told me what the signs of kidney failure were and cautioned me more as we added the spironolactone. They just said it could be hard on his kidneys and come back for a blood test to check in 1-2 weeks. I waited the full 2 weeks because we had been at the vet so much, and by the time we did go, it was an emergency trip because he was not eating and shaking a lot. It was all downhill from there. 

Sometimes I still feel like if we had gone a week earlier for the blood test, they could have lowered the dose and he could have had several more months. The spironolactone cleared up his cough in 1-2 days and I think he could have been ok on a lower dose. 

Anyway, there is hope, but just have faith and be sure to ask the vet for anything to look for in terms of kidney failure. I knew all the things to look for pulmonary edema and heart failure, but not kidney failure.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am sorry your babies are having problems. I hope and pray the vet gets them on the right medication to help them live happy lives. I hope you can enjoy many more years with them. :welcome1: BACK to SM!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Heidi, I don't know you, but I am sending up big prayers for you!! I hope that your life will be blessed.

Gentle hugz! Jules


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

HEIDI!!!!!!! Ok first let's start with a hug, well a few hugs. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:

I was just thinking about you this past weekend. Wondering where you have been. I had a feeling maybe something happened w/Cherie too. I'm so sorry. I know you were together such a long time. In time your heart will heal though. Time heals all things. You have your SM family here and you can ALWAYS come home and we will all be here for you. 

Tchelsi....breaks my heart. Sweet girl. This is what happened to Bijou so many years ago. To be honest I don't remember what meds he was on but he was 14, but diagnosed years before that and he really had great quality of life for a long time. Please kiss Tchelsi for me and of course Tatumn too. I"ll be praying for your sweet girl that she can get through this. Stay strong Heidi. We are all here to support you. Let your SM friends be your comfort during these difficult times. Lots of love to you my friend. xoxo


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I am so sorry you are going through alot right now  

I agree with JMM that I would go to a cardiologist and make sure to get the latest treatment in heart disease.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

here is a good video explaining this disease


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Welcome back, Heidi. I've often wondered where you and the Ts have been. So sorry you're going through a tough time right now. I'll be thinking about your sweet girl, Tchelsi. :wub:

Could her seizures be due to the Lasix? Since it's a diuretic, it gets rid of sodium and water, and I think decreased sodium can lead to seizures.... just a thought. 

I hope you stick around and find the answers you're looking for. We're here to support you.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying for ur baby !! and hoping that u continue to come here for support. sorry about ur break up.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

lovesophie said:


> Welcome back, Heidi. I've often wondered where you and the Ts have been. So sorry you're going through a tough time right now. I'll be thinking about your sweet girl, Tchelsi. :wub:
> 
> Could her seizures be due to the Lasix? Since it's a diuretic, it gets rid of sodium and water, and I think decreased sodium can lead to seizures.... just a thought.
> 
> I hope you stick around and find the answers you're looking for. We're here to support you.


 
I think that's why Einie was on Potasium too,ince Lasix is a diuretic.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

So sorry you have been going through such a tough time 

I will be praying for Tchelsi x


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH Heidi!! HUGS and LOVE.. for Tchelsi and YOU. I'm sorry things have been rough.
I don't have any advice, when my cocker had seizures they last just a split second and the vet said they were not hurting her. You know we love you and Tchelsi!! Hugs.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Heidi, I'm so sorry you have been dealing with so much. I can't imagine having such a sick fluff and having to deal with a breakup at the same time. I withdraw when stressed, too, so I know how easy it is to do this. I'm glad you reached out to your SM family. Hugs to you and your fluffs.


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh dear Heidi...I'm so sorry. I can only imagine what you are feeling. Please know that you & Tchelsi will be in my thoughts & prayers. Please keep us posted on how she's doing! We all learn alot from each through times like these.


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

Also Heidi, you can tell from the number of my posts and the year I joined that I am frequently absent for long periods of time...but it doesn't matter, anytime I've had a problem or been worried I come here and everyone is so quick to welcome me and try their best to help me, including you!


----------

